# Post pics of your blues!



## Dyna Bob (Nov 5, 2012)

I am going to be getting one next season and would love to see and hear about everyone's blues!


----------



## Ntyvirus (Nov 5, 2012)

[attachment=5693] crappy dark picture but that's my blue Leonard.


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice how old is he?


----------



## Ntyvirus (Nov 5, 2012)

Got in beginning of August so I'm sure his hatch date is mid july


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't wait to get mine next year!


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 5, 2012)

This is George my 2 year old puppy dog.[attachment=5694]

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 5, 2012)

Where did you get George? How long did it take to tame him down?


----------



## chelvis (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is my 6 year old blue tegu Bosco: 





He is like a third dog really.


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 6, 2012)

[size=large][align=center]HERE'S SOME VIDEOS OF BATHALA (UNSEXED) HATCHLING TO A COUPLE OF MONTHS. ENJOY!
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chRhRJsAKXY&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video][/align][/size]
[align=center][video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5hL_KpqTN8&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video][/align]
[align=center][video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NN8QAp930E&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video][/align]
[align=center][size=large]AND HERE'S A LONG BATH TIME ONE WITH MY EXTREME GIANT!
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/UH3v11hrgTM[/video][/size][/align]


----------



## Steven. (Nov 6, 2012)

Great videos bro.. How is everything?


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome videos! Keep the pics videos and stories coming!


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 6, 2012)

Dyna Bob said:


> Where did you get George? How long did it take to tame him down?


george was a 2010 import from brazil to the uk, i have a female to from the same import, then another which was a 2011 import from some were in north america. i was quite lucky with george he was real placid when i got him, he would spook though & had a huge feeding responce, but he grew out of all that now hes just over 2 years old & like a puppy dog.
the females are more skitty but have never bitten, just get the odd hiss & huff.
[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/SmBomPu67dQ[/video]


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 7, 2012)

George is awesome I hope the male I get is that tame! What did you do to get him tame enough for you to trust him around your child? I have a 2 year old daughter that absolutely loves my snakes that I own and I would love her to be around my blue when I get him and come to love him as much as she loves my snakes.


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 7, 2012)

Dyna Bob said:


> George is awesome I hope the male I get is that tame! What did you do to get him tame enough for you to trust him around your child? I have a 2 year old daughter that absolutely loves my snakes that I own and I would love her to be around my blue when I get him and come to love him as much as she loves my snakes.



i think its in his nature, i wouldnt trust my females around my young one as they are spooked too easy, but george with loads of handling has become so chilled, its also best to make sure your gue is full, when around kids as fingers do look alot like morio worms, not an incident i would care to think about. always supervize though, its my kid i dont trust with his clumbsy ness, but all is well so far. also now george is about fully grown his feeding response has calmed down now alot, he just likes to mate every thing instead.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 7, 2012)

Heres A Pic Of My Pure Blue Male And My 75%Blue 25%Red Hybrid Female Tegus....
My Blue Boy








My hybrid as a baby
















And My Hybrid 11 Months Later From Birth...


----------



## Steven. (Nov 7, 2012)

O.M.G...


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 7, 2012)

Both are absolutely stunning!!! May I inquire as to where you purchased them?


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are some photos of our ( brother and sister may she R.I.P ) 25% red and 75% blue hybrid Tegus. Those are the clutch mates from KSTAR's hybrid Tegu. In the first link is the breeder we got them from. He doesn't breed the hybrids any more. But in this link you can see the 100% blue Tegus that he has/had for sale. 

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=337092 

Our male:






Our female ( R.I.P )


----------



## Ntyvirus (Nov 8, 2012)

That male is amazing. I'm surprised the genes from the blue show so much over the red.


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful blues especially the white male

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reptastic (Nov 8, 2012)

Not mines but I'm really hoping too get. these two giantxblues *fingers and toes crossed*
[attachment=5713]


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

reptastic said:


> Not mines but I'm really hoping too get. these two giantxblues *fingers and toes crossed*



I saw those on Fauna, they're giant x bw. No blue in them.
Here are some pics (really old, of my male blue Sobek) RIP.

[attachment=5714]
[attachment=5715]
[attachment=5716]
[attachment=5717]

You can see some vids on him on my YouTube channel under the same name. He's much larger with bolder jowls in the vids. Those are the only pics I have.


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Sobek is the reason I want a blue I have seen a lot of the videos that you have made of him. He is what I look for in a blue as far as color goes. I would like a male also. If you don't mind me asking how did he pass? Also how old was he before he passed? And thank you for sharing!


----------



## Steven. (Nov 8, 2012)

Sobek is also the reason why i wanted a blue... I think the high white on him was ridiculous.. And i always wanted a high white tegu.. Not off white or cream like the black and white or extreme tegus. But a clean high white tegu.. Rip Sobek.. You were an amazing sight to look at..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Dyna Bob said:


> Sobek is the reason I want a blue I have seen a lot of the videos that you have made of him. He is what I look for in a blue as far as color goes. I would like a male also. If you don't mind me asking how did he pass? Also how old was he before he passed? And thank you for sharing!



He passed away at around 4 and a half years of age. I had given him to a local breeder and friend for his breeding projects as only a seasonal thing to where I'd get Sobek back after breeding season. All was going well and then his dog went out on Sobek after getting along with him for a month or so. No need for details. RIP


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry bro RIP Sobek and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 8, 2012)

All these tegus look awesome....


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone know anyobe with any blues right now for sale... If i cant get one my next option is a camain lizard


----------



## Brad (Nov 8, 2012)

KSTAR said:


> Heres A Pic Of My Pure Blue Male And My 75%Blue 25%Red Hybrid Female Tegus....
> My Blue Boy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

mattlagrone19 said:


> Does anyone know anyobe with any blues right now for sale... If i cant get one my next option is a camain lizard



I am going to wait until next spring because I couldn't find any blues. I am not going to settle for anything less than a blue of the best quality. Although I also have been looking into purchasing a caiman lizard as well.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Check in with Wil Combs.


----------



## Brad (Nov 8, 2012)

Tegubuzz, I'm truly sorry for your loss. Sobek is the inspiration to my acquiring of these two gu's. These are my baby blues. Jack and Meika.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Brad said:


> Tegubuzz, I'm truly sorry for your loss. Sobek is the inspiration to my acquiring of these two gu's. These are my baby blues. Jack and Meika.



Thank you, that means a lot. Those are some beautiful tegus and are only gonna get better as they grow larger. Keep it up and keep us posted.



Dyna Bob said:


> Sorry bro RIP Sobek and thanks for the inspiration.



Thanks for the kind words. Good luck finding a blue.


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Check in with Wil Combs.



If you don't mind me asking did you get Sobek from Wil?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2012)

Dyna Bob said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Check in with Wil Combs.
> ...



Sobeks origins are still an unknown. I bought him from a pet shop in Miami that got him from some guy who dropped him off.


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks man. Just thought I would ask.


MORE PICS GUYS!!


----------



## jd61285 (Nov 9, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > Not mines but I'm really hoping too get. these two giantxblues *fingers and toes crossed*
> ...


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 9, 2012)

jd61285 said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > reptastic said:
> ...


----------



## chelvis (Nov 9, 2012)

TeguBuzz I am so sorry Sobek... I had no idea he had passed away. I was always envious of him. Great looking lizard and he seem to have a great personality.


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 9, 2012)

I know there are more blue owners out there!


----------



## jondancer (Nov 10, 2012)

my old guy

[attachment=5730]

[attachment=5729]

[attachment=5728]

[attachment=5727]


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tegubuzz, I remember when you first got Sobek. he really interested me in blues. i am so sorry for your loss i know i would be devastated if anything happened to Odin. RIP Sobek


----------



## chelvis (Nov 10, 2012)

Here are some old pictures of past blues I have had. Kicking myself now for selling them.

Here is my blue female named Aspen (sold her two years ago and shouldn't have)










and my albino Ally who I had for a short time 5 years back.


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazing Tegus!! MORE MORE!!!


----------



## JAGLUCKMAN (Nov 11, 2012)

Could anyone tell me a good place to purchase a blue tegu? I really want one.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 11, 2012)

JAGLUCKMAN said:


> Could anyone tell me a good place to purchase a blue tegu? I really want one.



Captive Bred Creations. Get a hold of Wil Combs and see what he's got coming up. Or keep checking Fauna/King Snake till one pops up.


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 22, 2012)

Sky one of my Females.
[attachment=5808]

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 22, 2012)

Thats a beautiful girl I love how high white she is!


----------



## Ntyvirus (Nov 24, 2012)

Already posted a pic but I took this one not too long ago [attachment=5824]


----------

